# Questions about my dogs bloodline.



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello. I got my first pit Henessy about a year ago but only a few months ago became very serious/interested in pitbulls. I love them but am still very new to understanding a lot of things. About 6 months ago I got my other Pit who is registered but I have misplaced my papers and am still looking in my file cabinets for them. I remember shes a shaws/mugglestons I believe and Im not sure how many generations. What exactly is this specific breed? And also incase I am not able to find my papers how can I replace them? Thanks.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, First try to find your papers. It's hard to do any kind of research without a positive starting point. Then do a search on APBT pedigree data bases. Warning It's addictive. lol If you can't find your papers contact the association they're registered with and they'll give you the info you need. Good luck.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

HenRoc N FelBel said:


> Hello. I got my first pit Henessy about a year ago but only a few months ago became very serious/interested in pitbulls. I love them but am still very new to understanding a lot of things. About 6 months ago I got my other Pit who is registered but I have misplaced my papers and am still looking in my file cabinets for them. I remember shes a shaws/mugglestons I believe and Im not sure how many generations. What exactly is this specific breed? And also incase I am not able to find my papers how can I replace them? Thanks.


The breed is American Pit Bull Terrier. There are 2 others commonly refered to as "Pit Bulls" which are American Staffordshire Terrier (AKC) and Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

If your dog has Muglestons in the pedigree then she also has American Staffordshire Terrier bloodlines. As their dogs have a lot of Staff lines. Watchdog/Blue Bully, Gaff, Whiterock. I think they have a website if its still up. When I had went there I saw dogs which didn't fit the AST or APBT standard. The dogs looked more like American Bullies and a couple looks mixed with possible Neo or something due to all the saggy hanging skin and wrinkles. What bloodline your girl is depends on which mugleston dogs she has in the pedigree. I know they have some Greyline and Gotti too. So once you find the paperwork and can see which dogs are in the pedigree then you can decipher the bloodline.

If the papers are in your name then you need to call and send in for lost paperwork. You will have to pay to have them replaced but I don't think its too costly.

If the papers were not in your name yet then you will have to contact the breeder so that they can send in for lost paperwork. If you can't contact them for whatever reason you might be able to get the paperwork replaced if you can provide proof of payment to that person for the dog. (Like we have a cleared check for ours which just had to be sent to prove ownership of the dog before the paperwork was transfered from the breeders name and had been lost) Otherwise anyone could claim they bought such and such pup and just lost the papers and then get fake papers for a pup they never bought.


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand. I will find my papers and post it up and let you guys know. Also if your interested in what my dog looks like it is the blue in my avatar that im talking about.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice looking dog. My son has a young female with those colors.


----------

